# Men's Hair Loss > Introduce Yourself & Share Your Story >  Dualgen 15% doesn't work.

## VictimOfDHT

Ok. So as some of you may know, I've been shedding hair like crazy since last Feb. In fact, I think I've lost 25-30% of my hair -especially the frontal area-within a couple of months and the shed continued until maybe two weeks ago. The amount of hair that I was losing every day was scary. Upwards of 150 a day. I was completely devastated and depressed beyond description. I am on Proscar and have been on it since 1999 or so. I was also using minoxidil 5%(kirkland's brand) all those years until sometime around last Feb when I decided to give Dualgen 15% (off ebay) a try. Then the shed started and my hair continued to get worse and worse by the month. Just over 1 1/2 months ago I decided to go back to Kirkland's minoxidil (5%). I also had a bottle of Rogaine 5% from a previous purchase and this time I decided to use it religiously twice a day as I had been slacking off a bit in the previous months and for the first time in 8 months I can say the shed has stopped. Now I run the comb through my hair and maybe 2 hairs come out with each stroke to a total of around 20 or so hairs a day. It's the first time in 8 months that I get a break from the anxiety and extreme depression that I've been living with all those months. 

Now I'm coming to the realization that switching to Dualgen was a big and costly mistake. I'm also pretty sure that that crap does NOT work and it was most likely responsible for the terrible shed I had. I can also say definitively that Minoxidil DOES WORK in my case. In fact, just like I've always felt, it was minoxidil that  was helping me keep my hair and not Finasteride.

Man, I can't even describe the relief I feel. I don't have to fret combing my hair and feel like I'm going to drop to the floor every time I combed my hair and saw all those hairs on the comb.
I'm going to stock up on minoxidil and I'm going to use it 3 times a day and see what happens. I'm never ever going to stop using it or switch to some snake oil crap. I've learned my lesson the hard way. I just hope I can get some of that lost hair back but not sure that will happen.

So people, give minox a couple of months and if you see less hair falling out then minox is working for you and you need to stick with it even if it's a hassle to apply. It may very well be worth it.

----------


## WarLord

> Ok. So as some of you may know, I've been shedding hair like crazy since last Feb. In fact, I think I've lost 25-30&#37; of my hair -especially the frontal area-within a couple of months and the shed continued until maybe two weeks ago. The amount of hair that I was losing every day was scary. Upwards of 150 a day. I was completely devastated and depressed beyond description. I am on Proscar and have been on it since 1999 or so. I was also using minoxidil 5%(kirkland's brand) all those years until sometime around last Feb when I decided to give Dualgen 15% (off ebay) a try. Then the shed started and my hair continued to get worse and worse by the month. Just over 1 1/2 months ago I decided to go back to Kirkland's minoxidil (5%). I also had a bottle of Rogaine 5% from a previous purchase and this time I decided to use it religiously twice a day as I had been slacking off a bit in the previous months and for the first time in 8 months I can say the shed has stopped. Now I run the comb through my hair and maybe 2 hairs come out with each stroke to a total of around 20 or so hairs a day. It's the first time in 8 months that I get a break from the anxiety and extreme depression that I've been living with all those months. 
> 
> Now I'm coming to the realization that switching to Dualgen was a big and costly mistake. I'm also pretty sure that that crap does NOT work and it was most likely responsible for the terrible shed I had. I can also say definitively that Minoxidil DOES WORK in my case. In fact, just like I've always felt, it was minoxidil that  was helping me keep my hair and not Finasteride.
> 
> Man, I can't even describe the relief I feel. I don't have to fret combing my hair and feel like I'm going to drop to the floor every time I combed my hair and saw all those hairs on the comb.
> I'm going to stock up on minoxidil and I'm going to use it 3 times a day and see what happens. I'm never ever going to stop using it or switch to some snake oil crap. I've learned my lesson the hard way. I just hope I can get some of that lost hair back but not sure that will happen.
> 
> So people, give minox a couple of months and if you see less hair falling out then minox is working for you and you need to stick with it even if it's a hassle to apply. It may very well be worth it.


 Man, you must be a special case of a nutcase? Here, on 8th May 2012 you said that "It's been over a year since I switched back to Kirkland"
http://www.baldtruthtalk.com/showthr...irkland+months

So, you switched to it in March or April? But how is it possible that now you claim that "Just over 1 1/2 months ago (=at the beginning of October 2011) I decided to go back to Kirkland's minoxidil (5%)."?

You say that you were shedding since February, when you tried DualGen for the first time, but here
http://www.baldtruthtalk.com/showthr...irkland+months
you say that "after about 2 months on it I started noticing a lot of shedding like never before. " This means that you started to shed as late as in April, if I am not wrong? 

Elsewhere you claimed that "Like I said, I was on it for 3 months or so but my hair kept getting thinner and thinner."
http://www.baldtruthtalk.com/showthr...+months&page=2

So you were on it since February till May? And what were you doing between May and October? 

You say that you were on DualGen for 3 months, but the shed continued for 8 months?!

And it is even more amusing that until 11th December 2011
http://www.baldtruthtalk.com/showthr...lgen#post45557
you ascribed your hairloss to the loss of transplanted hairs and DualGen is nowhere mentioned in your frustrated posts. 

_08-02-2011
Slo, this is the nightmare I've been going through for the past 6 months. I too have been losing a lot of my transplanted hair. The thing is, I've had FOUR HTs, all in the frontal area over the past decade but continued to notice more thinning. The last HT was just over 1 1/2 years ago. Six months ago my hair started falling out like rain, which left the frontal area thinner than ever before. Went to see my doctor only to be shocked when he told me that I was one of the rare cases where the transplanted hair is lost with time._


Man, you are blatantly lying, and what's even more serious, I think you may even be mentally ill.

----------


## WarLord

So, DualGen?
http://www.baldtruthtalk.com/showthr...ding#post26735

----------


## WarLord

You are a bloody liar, mister!
Here's another evidence:

http://www.baldtruthtalk.com/showthr...?t=6705&page=2
_I just hope I get some of the hair that was lost in the past few months in that massive shed I had. One thing I feel good about is that the shed has finally STOPPED as of 3 weeks ago and I'm pretty sure it's because I got back on Minoxidil (kirkland brand) after several months on some other useless crap that claimed 15% minoxidil content. Unfortunately, I too have lost about 25-30% of my hair during that short period._ 

I feel like Columbo (or Kojak - considering that I am on this forum?), but I think I start to understand the whole mystery. 
The chain of events was probably as follows:

You started to shed in February 2011 - from whatever reason -, and around July 2011 you were taking DualGen that you previously ordered from eBay (but it didn't stop it, however). 
http://www.baldtruthtalk.com/showthread.php?t=5446

At the beginning of October 2011, you switched back to Kirkland and in mid-November 2011, your shed ended. 

Then, in late November 2011, out of hysterical frustration, you started to spread the tale that "DualGen has zero minoxidil". 

Please, confirm this version. Otherwise I will have to investigate your case further.

----------


## 25 going on 65

Their website looks amazingly scammy.

----------


## WarLord

> Their website looks amazingly scammy.


 They should employ you as a webmaster. You would create an amazingly unscammy site.

So far all the guys, who slandered DualGen on the internet, turned out to be blatant liars or plain hysterical lunatics. VictimOfHysteria is another proof of this. It starts to be funny, when I investigate their posting history and discover all the bullsh*t they write. It seems that due to their frustration, they can't distinguish reality from daydreams anymore.

----------


## doke

Hi i think dualgen is ok as i have some 15% and they now have a new formula with 1% finasteride and azelaic acid in which offers some choice.

----------


## FFS

I've heard people say that minoxidil at 10-15 doesn't work in liquid form and has to be in a cream / lotion to be effective . Is this true ? I bought some dualgen 15no pg and it's in a liquid so I have no idea if it will work or not, does anyone know ?

----------


## nobel victim

I have used it and quite like it- Id say the best Id tried since Dr Lee *******

----------


## Jazz1

> I have used it and quite like it- Id say the best Id tried since Dr Lee *******


 Hey is it good? What results did you experience?

----------

